# Wird Helen Mirren mit 65 noch ein Playboy-Bunny?



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Hugh Hefner lädt sie in die Mansion ein
Wird Helen Mirren mit 65 noch ein Playboy-Bunny?*​
Was ist bloß mit Helen Mirren los? Mit ihren 65 Jahren dreht die rüstige Schauspielerin noch einmal so richtig auf. Vor kurzem wurde sie noch mit Russell Brand (35) in der Badewanne erwischt – jetzt wird sie von Frauen-Held Hugh Hefner (84) persönlich in die Playboy-Mansion eingeladen. 


Die Einladung hat allerdings nichts mit einem Hasenkostüm zu tun, denn Hugh schaut sich nicht nur gerne leicht bekleidete Frauen an, sondern ist auch bekennender Film-Fan. Jedes Wochenende zeigt er deshalb in seinem eigenen Kino in der Mansion Hollywood-Klassiker. Sein Traum-Gast bei einer dieser Filmvorführungen wäre die hinreißende britische Schauspielerin Helen, die mit ihren 65 Jahren immer noch atemberaubend schön in einem Badeanzug aussehe: „Helen wäre herzlich willkommen auf einer Mansion-Film-Nacht“, twitterte der Schwerenöter.

Gleich darauf bewunderte er seine Lieblingsschauspielerin in ihrem neuen Film R.E.D, in dem sie eine pensionierte Agentin spielt, die noch einmal einen Job übernimmt. „Ich habe bisher nur gute Kritiken über R.E.D. von Fans, die den Film gesehen haben, gehört. Ich bin gespannt“, schrieb Hugh weiter auf Twitter. Wie ihm der Film allerdings selbst gefallen hat, verriet er nicht. 

*Das könnte die grosse Liebe werden 
Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2010)

Wollen wir sowas sehen?

Jaaaaaaaa


----------



## Q (27 Okt. 2010)

ist sie nicht ein bisschen jung für den alten Sack?   :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Okt. 2010)

Also Fakt ist das die Helen für ihr Alter sehr gut und erotisch aussieht. Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich sie unbedingt im Playboy sehen will!


----------



## stopslhops (22 Nov. 2013)

ich schon!!! Bitte Helen, mach Dich nackisch!!!!!


----------

